# Loudspeaker Design Cookbook on sale



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The bible for DIY is on sale at Madisound for $11.. well, the just outdated version is at least. 

But still, a great price on a great book.

Cookbook Link


JCD


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, thanks for the link. That is an excellent resource and a great supplement to the forums, especially for newbies to get started and veterans to sharpen their craft.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

nice tip...can't beat that price


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

You know what is new in the 7th edition??


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks JCD,
I'm looking at doing some DIY in the near future, so this will come in handy...

Jim


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

mmoeller said:


> You know what is new in the 7th edition??


Someone told me that _the The 7th edition is 42 pages longer. Its got a new chapter 6; a study of loudspeaker baffles, driver locations and seperation. There's also a CD that you can send for (its free with the purchase of the book) that has something like 100 more graphs and a bunch of stuff that completes some of the sections in the book, and some pretty neat design software, nothing high tech and worth thousands, but its something to play with. Theres a box design, crossover network, SPL calculator, a conversion table._ 

JCD


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

JCD said:


> There's also a CD that you can send for (its free with the purchase of the book) that has something like 100 more graphs and a bunch of stuff that completes some of the sections in the book, and some pretty neat design software, nothing high tech and worth thousands, but its something to play with. Theres a box design, crossover network, SPL calculator, a conversion table.[/I]
> JCD


I just got my CD in the mail yesterday; I'm looking forward to checking it out tonight. I'll try to post my impressions when I have had a chance to use the tools.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I'm curious as to how it works out.. and what tools it actually gives you.

JCD


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I haven't really spent much time using the tools in the LDC 7 companion CD, but I'll give what info I can. The tools are just different worksheets in the same Excel spreadsheet, so I'll give a quick explanation of each one. Each worksheet is similar - you put data in the "input parameters" section, and you get out some other data.

*Driver Performance:* Compare the performance of 5 drivers
*Inputs:* Speaker parameters (Sd, Re, Fs, Qts, RMS Power, etc.), Box information (Sealed box size, fill %, vented box size, vent diameter).
*Outputs:* Calculated speaker parameters (Qes, Cms, Mms, SPL, etc.), Sealed Box Performance (Vb, Fc, F3, SPL), Vented Box Performance (Vb, F3, Fb, vent length, etc.)

*Sd & Disp Vol:* Compare displacement of different sized drivers
*Inputs:* Outer diameter of driver (outside roll), roll size, Sd.
*Outputs:* Basket dimensions, displacement of speaker (volume of the speaker, not swept volume).

*Measurement Tools:* Calculations for measuring driver parameters
*Inputs:* Measured values (Re, Sd, Fs, Fs in box, etc)
*Outputs:* Q values, Mms, Cms, BL, etc.

*Enclosure Tools:* Calculate enclosure size, etc.
*Inputs:* Final volume, driver displacement volume, material thickness, baffle size, vent dimensions, etc.
*Outputs:* Size of other boards (other than baffle) for rectangular and trapezoidal enclosures, vent displacement volume and vent tuning frequency.

*2 way Crossover Tools:* Calculate component values for 2-way crossovers
*Inputs:* Crossover frequency, high/low resistance, zeta for first order series.
*Outputs:* L/C values for First Order Butterworth, Second Order Linkwitz Riley, Second Order Butterworth, First Order Butterworth - Series, Second Order Bessel, Third Order Butterworth, Third Order Butterworth - Series, Fourth Order Butterworth, Fourth Order Linkwitz -Riley, Fourth Order Bessel, Fourth Order Gaussian, Fourth Order Linear Phase, plus dB at crossover frequency and polarity for each filter.

*3 way Crossover Tools:* Calculate component values for 3-way crossovers
*Inputs (1st/2nd order xovers):* Crossover Frequency Low, Crossover Frequency High, High Resistance, Mid Resistance, Low Resistance.
*Outputs (1st/2nd order xovers):* Midpoint frequency, spread, polarity and L/C values for First Order Butterworth and Second Order Linkwitz-Riley filters.
*Inputs (3rd/4th order xovers):* Crossover Frequency Low, High Resistance, Mid Resistance, Low Resistance
*Outputs (3rd/4th order xovers):* Bandpass Gain, High Frequency, Midpoint Frequency, Polarity, and L/C values for the following filter types: Third Order APC (Spread = 8), Third Order APC (Spread =10), Third Order Butterworth (Spread = 8), Third Order Butterworth (Spread =10), Fourth Order Linkwitz-Riley (Spread = 8), Fourth Order Linkwitz-Riley (Spread = 10).

*Other Crossover Tools:* Calculators for other crossover types
*Inputs:* Different for each crossover type: frequency information, resistance, etc.
*Outputs:* Component values / behavior for crossovers: Zobel, R-L Contour, RLC Notch, Lpad, R-C Contour, Series Notch. Also includes an inductor designer (input DCR/inductance, get # turns, height, wire gauge, etc.)

*Acoustic Tools:*
Calculate room modes from room dimensions, voltage -> dB converter, xmax -> SPL converter, multiple driver Re/sensitivity calculator.

*Conversions:*
A gazillion unit conversions.

The CD also has a ton of additional figures for both LDC6 (the diffraction study) and LDC7.

In my quickly formed opinion, these seem to be more handy calculators than a "design suite," as it is named. Nonetheless, it's nice to have all these calculators together; I especially liked the crossover calculators, they're easy to use and give a lot of info.


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

You can get the design software from the LDC7 CD for free, even if you didn't buy the book. Details at http://ldcdiy.com/software.html.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmm, I've been trying to decide if I wanted to grab the last edition on sale, and wondering what I was missing out on, but if the tools are available free anyway, I think you just sold me on ed. 6. Thanks for the details!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Hmmm, I've been trying to decide if I wanted to grab the last edition on sale, and wondering what I was missing out on, but if the tools are available free anyway, I think you just sold me on ed. 6. Thanks for the details!


I'd actually forgotten about this one.. just to let you know, I requested the CD/files back in Mid-September, but haven't gotten them yet. 

However, $11 for that edition of the book is a steal. 

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

If anyone else is contemplating ordering this (and shipping to Canada), my order went through on Friday, and shipping to Toronto ended up at $6.95. Still a pretty sweet deal for my own copy of the (DIY) bible.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

JCD said:


> I'd actually forgotten about this one.. just to let you know, I requested the CD/files back in Mid-September, but haven't gotten them yet.
> 
> 
> JCD



I requested them over a month ago, and still haven't heard from them either. Is that offer still good?
Jim


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

azjimmy said:


> I requested them over a month ago, and still haven't heard from them either. Is that offer still good?
> Jim


I would assume the offer is still good; it's still posted on the website. You might want to email them and ask, though.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I asked for the files last week and haven't heard anything. Either they have a serious backlog of orders, or they don't care much about the freebies.

Since they are offering them for free, would it be legit for someone to post the files on here (I think they're mostly just excel?)... I'm not sure how the legality of it works, but if they are giving them out for free at request, that's pretty much public domain, isn't it?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> I asked for the files last week and haven't heard anything. Either they have a serious backlog of orders, or they don't care much about the freebies.
> 
> Since they are offering them for free, would it be legit for someone to post the files on here (I think they're mostly just excel?)... I'm not sure how the legality of it works, but if they are giving them out for free at request, that's pretty much public domain, isn't it?



Naw, I think they'd still be copyrighted even if he gives them out for free. So, we wait and hope.. :dunno:  

JCD


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I re-requested the file yesterday -- and today recieved a copy of the excel file.

So, maybe it's up and running now.

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I just received mine too. I guess they're getting all caught up!


----------

